# Neuer Drucker, Wirtschaftlichkeit der Tintenpatronen



## MG42 (4. November 2010)

Also, ich habe mich für den Epson Stylus SX525DW, siehe pcgh-preisvergleich entschieden, aber leider weiß ich nicht wie lange bei Epson die Patronen halten, welche Probleme auftreten, wann die Farben und ob sie trotz Benutzung eintrocknen und noch viele andere Bisse in den sauren Apfel .

Also bitte teil mir eure Erfahrungen von Epson Druckern mit, und, ob sich die spottbilligen Preise von den Patronen, siehe pcgh-preisvergleich:
kleine patronen und
große Patronen
lohnen.

m(it freundlichen)g(rüßen)42


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

Ich kann Dir nur allgemein sagen: 

- ab und an lieber mal was ausdrucken, auch wenn man nicht muss. Am besten irgendein Foto und nen Brief, damit alle Farben genutzt werden

- informier Dich, wann der sich selber reinigt, denn dabei wird auch Tinte verbaucht. Manche reinigen sich nach JEDEM Einschalten, d.h. die sollte man lieber nie ganz auschalten. Andere reinigen sich nach X Stunden, die sollte man dann lieber vom Strom nehmen, wenn man weiß, dass man die vermutlich erst in ner Woche wieder braucht.

- die Billigtinte ist je nach Hersteller völlig o.k., aber ein Risiko, dass sie Dir den Druckkopf verstopft, hast Du immer. Bei einem Drucker für um die 80-100€ wäre das ein Totalschaden. Insofern, da Du eh wenig druckst, würd ICH lieber Originaltinte von Epson kaufen. Das ist zwar pro Seite teurer, aber übers Jahr gesehen dann auch nicht viel Geld. 


ps: bei Deinem Preisvergleich scheint es aber ja in allen Fällen sowieso Originaltinte zu sein - die Preise von 10-15€ für so ne Patrone sind eigentlich völlig normal - was ist daran spottbillig? Oder hast Du das jetzt mit der UVP verglichen? "Billigtinte" kostet da eher nur 5€ pro Patrone, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MG42 (4. November 2010)

Danke für deine Tipps, 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur allgemein sagen:
> ps: bei Deinem Preisvergleich scheint es aber ja in allen Fällen sowieso Originaltinte zu sein - die Preise von 10-15€ für so ne Patrone sind eigentlich völlig normal - was ist daran spottbillig? Oder hast Du das jetzt mit der UVP verglichen? "Billigtinte" kostet da eher nur 5€ pro Patrone, wenn überhaupt.


Ich hatte vorher nen Lexmark (LX2230) da haben die 'kleinen' Patronen so um die 20 € gekostet (wohlgemerkt 2*20€ Schwarz und bunt)
und die Treiber wenn überhaupt für Linux ganz schlecht... weil gar nicht und das für den Preis der Patronen, eine Ohrfeige für den Verbraucher...


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

War der lexmark sehr billig? Je billiger der Drucker, desto teurer sind oft die Patronen.

Aber man muss aber auch immer schauen, wieviel die drucken können. Die einen kosten 10€ und reichen für 150 Seiten, die anderen 20€, aber reichen dann auch für 400 Seiten. 

Und so oder so sind viele Internetshops viel billiger, als wenn man dei im normalen laden kauft. zB für meinen Canon kosten die hier bei Saturn oder im großen SB-Supermarkt 17€ - bei amazon nur 12€, und wenn ich da dann mehr als eine bestelle auch Versandkostenfrei. Bei hardwareversand 10€ + Versandkosten, das lohnt sich dann, wenn ich alle 3 farben und 1 schwarz neu bestelle.   Aber da mein Drucker jetzt schon 3 Jahre als ist und es nicht schlimm wäre, wenn der kaputtgeht, kaufe ich inzwischen für nur 6€ nachbau-Patronen direkt bei atelco, die haben ne Filiale in meiner Nähe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2010)

Ich hatte vor paar Jahren einige Epson Drucker und war zb mit KMP oder Pelikan recht gut gefahren, da gab es auch keine Probleme wenn der Drucker mal ein paar Monate Leerlauf hatte. Bei Lexmark hatte sich nie ein Patronenwechsel gelohnt, da hieß es doch leer drucken und Neu kaufen. Aktuell nutze ich bei Canon die Geha Patronen und gelegendlich Boeder wo ein komplettes Patronenkit bei 20 liegt


----------



## MG42 (4. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> War der lexmark sehr billig? Je billiger der Drucker, desto teurer sind oft die Patronen.
> 
> Aber man muss aber auch immer schauen, wieviel die drucken können. Die einen kosten 10€ und reichen für 150 Seiten, die anderen 20€, aber reichen dann auch für 400 Seiten.
> 
> Und so oder so sind viele Internetshops viel billiger, als wenn man dei im normalen laden kauft. zB für meinen Canon kosten die hier bei Saturn oder im großen SB-Supermarkt 17€ - bei amazon nur 12€, und wenn ich da dann mehr als eine bestelle auch Versandkostenfrei. Bei hardwareversand 10€ + Versandkosten, das lohnt sich dann, wenn ich alle 3 farben und 1 schwarz neu bestelle.   Aber da mein Drucker jetzt schon 3 Jahre als ist und es nicht schlimm wäre, wenn der kaputtgeht, kaufe ich inzwischen für nur 6€ nachbau-Patronen direkt bei atelco, die haben ne Filiale in meiner Nähe



Das war einer von Aldi , anno 2004 oder 2005, jedenfalls die Patronen:
16(groß)/17(klein) schwarz und 26/27(selbes Spiel);
die kleine kostet 5€ mehr als die großen von (dem gerade georderten) Epson, die große Lesmark fast das doppelte der großen Epson Patrone,
für einige ist das nichts, weil sie eben immer niedrigere Preise für die Patronen ausgegeben haben... Jedenfalls habe ich die Patronen für ein paar Märker wieder auffüllen lassen...
Da sieht man mal, was man mit einem vermeintlichen teureren Drücker sparen _könnte_, was natürlich gerechtfertigt ist, wenn der natürlich um einiges qualitativ besser ist.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob jetzt mehr Inhalt in den Epson Patronen ist und/oder der Epson (zusätzlich) sparsamer druckt...


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

Da musst Du mal in ein paar Shops die Patrone aufrufen, da steht oft, für wieviele Seiten die reichen.


----------



## MG42 (5. November 2010)

Lexmark schwarz: 17->210 Seiten (?ml,ca. 17€); 16 ->475 S; (?ml, ca. 26€)
bunt: 27 ->140S(?ml, ca. 18€); 26->275 S(?ml, ca. 22€).

Epson schwarz : T1291 -> 11,2ml (?S., ca.10€); T1301-> 25,4ml(?S., ca. 18€)
bunt(cyan,magenta,gelb) T1292, T1292, T1293 -> je 7ml (?S., ca. 10€); T1302, T1303, T1304 -> je. nur 10,1ml (?S., ca. 11€)

Wenn man jetzt noch wüßte wieviel Seiten die Epson Patronen machen, und wieviel ml. die Lexmark haben, könnte man die theoretische Performance errechen, , aber sicher helfen da ein paar Benches weiter ...
Dann der "praxisferne-allesaufeinmal-Verdruck-Wert", davon dann mind. 2 Durchläufe mit den verschiedenen 'VR*O*M' Settings... und dann noch ein normaler Langzeittest...
Das Portemonaie freut sich!


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2010)

Man braucht da schon die Seiten, denn nicht jeder Drucker braucht gleichviel ml pro 100 Seiten 

im Epson-Shop steht 405 Seiten, das wären ca. 3 Cent pro Seite echt sehr sehr viel vor allem für den Preis - da kommt manch ein Laserdrucker ja nicht mal ran ^^ Epson Store - Tintenpatrone Black T1291 DURABrite Ultra Ink für Epson Stylus SX420W / 425W / 525WD / 620FW, Stylus Office BX305F / 305FW / 320FW / 525WD / 625FWD


----------



## MG42 (5. November 2010)

Der Preis ist echt unvergleichlich, wenn ich mit der kleinen Epson (schwarz) Patrone, die 65% weniger als die Große Lexmark kostet 70 Seiten weniger drucken kann, aber 405 Seiten sind ja schon was.
Die XL schwarz steht leider nicht dabei wieviel Seiten, aber (405Seiten/11,2
= 36, 16 Seiten pro ml macht umg. 918,48 S. für die Große für 4€ weniger als die Lexmark; 918,48 S/475S. = 1,9334 also fast das doppelte für weniger Geld -> geil geil geil ; 405/10000=4,05 Cent pro Seite bei der kleinen; 918,48/18000=5,1Cent pro Seite??? iwas ist an meiner Rechnung falsch, wenn ich das 2,2678fache  der ml habe, für nur 80%Preiserhöhung, warum hab ich dann nene höheren Seitenpreis????  
11,2/10=0,112€ ->11,2 Cent pro ml; 25,4/18=1,41Periode -> 14,1Cent pro ml??)


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2010)

Den Preis pro Seite musst Du mit Preis durch Seiten rechnen, nicht Seiten durch Preis.


Mit gerundeten Zahlen:

Kleine Patrone: 10€, 11.2ml, 405 Seiten.
Große Patrone: 18€, 25,4ml, x Seiten

x = 25,4ml * Seiten/ml

Seiten / ml = 405 / 11.2ml = 36 Seiten/ml

=> x = 25,4 * 36 = 914 Seiten

=> Kleine Patrone: 10€, 11.2ml, 405 Seiten. Große Patrone: 18€, 25,4ml, 914 Seiten

=> Preis pro Seite kleine Patrone = 10€ / 405 = 2,4Cent. 
=> Preis pro Seite große Patrone = 18€ / 914 = 1,9Cent.


Das kommt mir zwar sehr optimistisch vor, aber auch wenn es doppelt so viel ist, sind die Kosten vergleichsweise niedrig.


----------



## MG42 (7. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Den Preis pro Seite musst Du mit Preis durch Seiten rechnen, nicht Seiten durch Preis.
> 
> 
> Mit gerundeten Zahlen:
> ...



Im Epson Forum haben sie die Werte sicher etwas beschönigt, und wenn nicht, dann lässt sich da noch einiges optimieren, jedenfalls würde sich das auffüllen dann nicht mehr so lohnen, leider weiß ich nicht wieviel ich nochmal für den lex beim auffüllen bezahlt habe...
evtl. auch dritthersteller-tinte besorgen, aber dann nur, wenn die besser ist bzw. der Epson Tinte in nichts nach steht...
Verdammt, es war spät, aber wenn ich mir diese 'Rechnung' in alter Frische ohne CAS- (Derive)Verwöhnung auf Papier gemacht hätte, dann hätte ich diesen Teilungsfehler nicht gemacht.
Nächstes Jahr Abitur, Regression etc aus dem Effeff, aber dann einfachste Dinge verwechseln... Naja es war schon recht spät (wie jetzt)


----------

